# 3. Sauheld-Cup in Mehrstetten am 29.07.2011



## panzer-oddo (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Radsportfreunde,

Am 29.07.2011 ist es wieder soweit, an einem -hoffentlich beschaulichen- Freitagabend findet der 3. Mehrstetter SauHeld-Cup statt!
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein 2h-Mtb-Rennen für 2er-Teams.

Einige von Euch waren ja bereits in den letzten Jahren dabei, wir würden uns freuen, Euch wieder begrüßen zu dürfen!

Weitere Infos, Bilder und Impressionen gibts unter dem obigen Link.
Hier gibt es ein paar Eindrücke aus dem letzten Jahr.

Viele Grüße von der schwäbischen Alb!


----------



## fischerman (28. Juni 2011)

Der SauHeld-Cup 2011 scheint wieder ein großes Teilnehmerfeld zu bekommen. Über die Hälfte der 100 Startplätze für 2er Teams sind bereits vergeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischerman (13. Juli 2011)

Alle 100 Startplätze sind bereits vergeben. Es sind nur noch Meldungen für die Warteliste möglich!


----------



## Pablo P. (28. Juli 2011)

Yeah. Sowas von dabei!


----------



## Pablo P. (30. Juli 2011)

Verschlammt und glücklich wieder daheim. Was für ein tolles Rennen wieder mal! Danke den Organisatoren, den Helfern und auch den vielen Zuschauern an der Strecke. Der letzte Abschnitt oben an der Teerstraße war ein Traum.  Doof aber, dass ein Bekannter von mir mit dem Krankenwagen abgeholt werden musste. Der Übergang nach der Abfahrt zum Teerstück vor dem Felsen war schon tückisch (bin selber fast einmal abgeflogen), und ihn hat's da dann wohl ziemlich böse hingelegt. 

Video folgt, wenn ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## panzer-oddo (30. Juli 2011)

Schön dass es Dir gefallen hat, ein Video wär natürlich cool

Gute Besserung den Verletzten!


----------



## Pablo P. (31. Juli 2011)

Und hier das Video. Leider hat beim Upload (wieder mal) die Qualität ziemlich gelitten, aber im Moment fehlt mir der Nerv, mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen. 

... wann gibt es übrigens die Ergebnislisten im Netz? Am besten natürlich wieder schön mit Rundenzeiten!


----------



## panzer-oddo (5. August 2011)

Es ist nun eine Ladung Bilder online, die Ergebnisse natürlich auch Link . Rundenzeiten gibts in den nächsten Tagen.

@Pablo P

ich fand die Qualität vom Video gar nicht so schlecht, leider ist es nun aber gar nicht mehr sichtbar, ist das Absicht oder eine Fehlfunktion bei mir?

Gruß ali


----------



## panzer-oddo (13. August 2011)

Hallo,

Rundenzeiten sind online!

SauHeld-Cup 2011

gruß ali


----------



## Pablo P. (17. August 2011)

Hi ali,

hab den Link korrigiert, finde die aktuelle Quali aber echt für die Tonne... hier im kleinen Fenster geht's aber dann doch durchaus akzeptabel  Ich bin momentan etwas vom Internet abgeschnitten, werde aber in den nächsten Wochen nochmals versuchen, ein besseres Video hinzubekommen. Damit Ihr auch was anständiges auf Eurer Website verlinken könnt. 

Das Rennen selber fand ich übrigens absolut spitze! Der Schlammdownhill hat mir persönlich gut gefallen, das Niveau der Fahrer war m.E. dieses Jahr nochmals höher und die Zuschauer an der Strecke super. V.a. am Ende der Teerpassage und am Tress Eck (geniale Idee, übrigens!!!  ) war ordendtlich was los. Dass zudem alle Teilnehmer mit Namen bei der Siegerehrung genannt werden, finde ich darüber hinaus einen tollen Zug! Hat was! 

Trotz Erstfahrt beim Albstadt Marathon, ist der Sauheld Cup 2011 mein diesjähriges Bike-Highlight gewesen. Und wird es auch bleiben, da die Kult Bike Night dieses Jahr ja leider flach fällt.


----------



## habibabua (19. August 2011)

servus pablo,

cooles video und vor allem sehr coole mucke

Wie siehts aus, bist du beim 6std-rennen nächste woche auch am start?
ist ja quasi dein heimspiel...

gruß habibabua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (22. August 2011)

für Deinen guten Musikgeschmack, habibabua! 

Blaubeuren 6h Rennen fällt wohl flach, da ich an dem Wochenende für den kleinen Neffen meiner Freundin für Ferienbespaßung sorgen werde. Da der Kleine aber "Maumpenbaiking" bereits jetzt total spannend findet, ist das schon okay!


----------

